# New UVI Falcon soundware: Subculture Orchestral



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

From the UVI press release:


As an experiment we organized a number of specialized ensembles to capture a range of articulations and effects at the lowest octave possible. The recordings that resulted from these sessions express some of the most powerful and emotive sounds we've heard in an orchestral setting. This is the sonic foundation of SubCulture Orchestral.

Fusing the concept and aesthetics of SubCulture with the lowest registers of the orchestra, these incredible recordings were taken to the next level by our sound designers. SubCulture Orchestral delivers 120 unique and inspiring creations; delve into dark cinematic worlds while weaving shadowy string scapes, haunting brass sweeps, roaring taiko rhythms, gritty hits, and more. A perfect companion for anyone looking to add dark and unconventional orchestral sounds to their music, film, or game scores.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

SubCulture Orchestral for Falcon


SubCulture Orchestral for Falcon - Experimental Dark Orchestral Arts www.uvi.net/subculture-orchestral Based on dark and unconventional orchestral sounds created with ensembles of strings, woodwinds,




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

EUR 39 incl VAT









UVI SubCulture Orchestral for Falcon - Experimental Dark Orchestral Arts


Explore powerful, dark and moving orchestral sounds created from specialized ensembles of strings, woodwinds and brass, and percussion




www.uvi.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

Doesn’t sound half bad for a bunch of synth presets… definitely picking this up. Cool to have 600 megs of samples to fool around with and create some patches of my own.

Update: purchased!









SubCulture Orchestral - Meditation by Mo Krimka


SubCulture Orchestral for Falcon - Experimental Dark Orchestral Arts www.uvi.net/subculture-orchestral Based on dark and unconventional orchestral sounds created with ensembles of strings, woodwinds,




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2021)

There's no player version of Falcon like Kontakt right? I mean i can only use this if i own Falcon? Thanks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> There's no player version of Falcon like Kontakt right? I mean i can only use this if i own Falcon? Thanks.


Correct.

There is a player version of Falcon, called UVI Workstation. All of UVI’s larger sample based libraries work with that player. So in a way, this is like Kontakt.

But this is a Falcon Expansion, so it will only work with “full” Falcon 2.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 21, 2021)

Did it work for you? I got the Ilok stuff all taken care of, updating a bunch of UVI stuff when I downloaded this bank. When I click on a preset, I get an error pop-up window that says, "This script was created with a more recent version of UVIScript:20. Please upgrade your software." But I did upgrade Falcon (2.1.7, currently). Is there some other script app that I don't know about (I updated everything that showed up in UVI Portal). A quick search just got me to a page telling me to update via Portal, grrr. (On Windows 10, Ryzen 3700).


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 21, 2021)

Gave this a preview this morning. Colour me interested. Very interested. About time we see another library that brazenly uses Falcon to its full extent.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Did it work for you? I got the Ilok stuff all taken care of, updating a bunch of UVI stuff when I downloaded this bank. When I click on a preset, I get an error pop-up window that says, "This script was created with a more recent version of UVIScript:20. Please upgrade your software." But I did upgrade Falcon (2.1.7, currently). Is there some other script app that I don't know about (I updated everything that showed up in UVI Portal). A quick search just got me to a page telling me to update via Portal, grrr. (On Windows 10, Ryzen 3700).


Haven’t downloaded yet, will check later


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 22, 2021)

Mo's demo clearly highlights the lighter side of SCO. It can get pretty gnarly too!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Mo's demo clearly highlights the lighter side of SCO. It can get pretty gnarly too!


It is basically a very cool (sub)bass patch collection. Great arps too.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 22, 2021)

UVI got me a fix--maybe I'm the only one who had this problem, but just in case, here was the fix:


> A previous version of Falcon's dll file is maybe still present on your PC, I suggest you search for any file named '_FalconVSTx64.dll_' on your system in Windows Explorer and delete them.
> 
> After that go to UVI Portal's preferences and disable the option _Silent Install_, then uninstall and reinstall Falcon on your PC and see if there is an improvement.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2021)

I did not run into the same issue but I’m glad they got you sorted


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 26, 2021)

The trailer demo made me think: not for me.. it sounds like reversed orchestral samples mostly. (i can do that myself thank you  )

The meditation demo made me think: which other libs are in play? (like many demos UVI posts, there are more libs in play, than the one it being a demo for: this is important to notice because not everything heard is part of the package. Not saying it's the case with this demo, but there is no mentioning about exclusive use or "no other libs used" kind of text along the video)

Checking the other videos, gives me the impression it's indeed a orchestral mangled with synthesizer sounds hits, risers, swells, booom. braaahms type of libs. (bit in the vain of damage and evolve) They do not sound like the meditation demo sounds.. so i suspect most sounds i heard in the meditation demo are from other libs. And this vi lib has only being used for pads in the background. If not, UVI needs to up their marketing more.. to give a better view of the product sounds.

all in all, the sound is not for me. Note: i do like many other libs they have sonically.


----------



## tony10000 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> UVI got me a fix--maybe I'm the only one who had this problem, but just in case, here was the fix:


I had the same problem...it installed the dll in the wrong place instead of my custom directory. Found it and replaced it. Thanks!


----------

